# Age puppies can hold their bladder all night?



## aznVampire (Jul 20, 2010)

At what age can puppies hold their bladder all night?

I recently got an Australian Cattle Dog and the person we got him from said he was about 9 weeks. When we went to get his vaccinations at Petco, the vet guessed that he was 7 weeks. However, he can hold his bladder throughout the night consistently. Can he hold his bladder for that long at that age? 

I'm mainly hoping that he isn't past 14-16 weeks because I still have A LOT of socialization to do with him.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

The general rule of thumb is one hour for every month the pup is old. That doesn't mean they SHOULD be holding it longer than they have to, even if they can. Shambles would have likely slept through the night without having to go out, but I only discovered it once on accident when he was ~4 months old. I took him out consistently through out the night. 

Even if he is passed 14-16 weeks it ain't over or any thing of that nature.


----------



## Kingston73 (Jul 18, 2012)

My 10 week old mini schnauzer can go about 6 hours in her crate. I usually wake up in the middle of the night and let her out but there have been a couple nights I forgot to set my alarm and slept through the midnight outing. If I understand your question, you are mainly wondering if the vet and seller are right in their age estimation? I would believe them, no worries about age.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Every dog is different -- my dachshund mix could hold it 8-9 hrs overnight from 12 weeks old. Now he seems to be able to go 10+ overnight when he's in bed with us. He still yips to go out by 7am if he's in his crate though (I think part of that is he's just lonely).


----------



## NozOnyCalAur (Jun 6, 2012)

My pup is 4 months old and _can_ hold it through the night. I just choose not to make her. She gets put in her crate for the night at 11 PM (she gets nippy) and goes out anywhere between 1-3 AM (husband comes home from work) then out again at 7 AM and then out of the crate at 10 AM. She's out of the crate all day except when we eat.


----------



## Puppy0226 (Jun 7, 2012)

my almost 4 month pup can hold it from 11pm until 5:45 sometimes 6. I think in a month or two, she'll be able to go until 7.


----------

